# hiding guppy



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

hi ppl!!! iv got a question about a guppy i just got abouy 2 weeks ago.he has been hiding in the corner of the aquarium every day and only comes out when i turn off the light or feed them.all of the other guppies and fish in the tank arew doing fine,so im not sure what the prob is. is it likley that he is being picked on? the nitrates are a little high but not at toxic levels.
any suggestions?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

What sex are all the other guppies?


----------



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

they are all males.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Male guppies can sometimes be prone to fin nipping although I can't see why they would pick out a single fish.

What other fish have you in the tank?

Is the one that is hiding younger/smaller than the rest?


----------



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

well unfortunately i found him dead this morning.he was one of the smallest guppies in the tank.iv got 2 corys in there along with 4 neons that are afraid of the guppies.he had stopped eating yesterday and just died


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
sorry you lost him.
would reccomend a water change after any death.


----------



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

ok ill do a water change.he dint seem to like it when the light was on so sometimes i would have to turn it off.should i have the light on all day or just for a couple of hours?


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 27, 2007)

serpaekeeper45 said:


> ok ill do a water change.he dint seem to like it when the light was on so sometimes i would have to turn it off.should i have the light on all day or just for a couple of hours?


If at all possible you should never leave the light off all day unless you want algae to grow(if you have otos) It is recommended to have the light on for at least 8 hours out of the day and any longer can produce algae as well...


----------



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

ok ill try that.all the other fish seem to be doing fine,so i thiink everything is ok.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

mcdanielnc89 said:


> serpaekeeper45 said:
> 
> 
> > ok ill do a water change.he dint seem to like it when the light was on so sometimes i would have to turn it off.should i have the light on all day or just for a couple of hours?
> ...


Not sure if this is just a wee typo or not, I suspect it is, but just to clarify -algae usually grows with the light on, not off.


----------



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

yea thats what my lfs lexures me about.never leave the light on for too long or alge will grow.than they never tell me how long to leave it on.


----------

